# Wing walkers ( aviation history)



## sunny91 (Jun 14, 2008)

Gladys Ingle of the 13 BLACK CATS changes planes in mid-air

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2008)

I think it was a stunt. Good vid, Sunny......

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2008)

Now THAT is service!


----------

